# The Trinity and Time...?



## ChristianTrader (Oct 22, 2006)

http://www.communiquejournal.org/q4_random.html

Comments?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks for that, Hermonta. It certainly is an interesting analogy.

Like other types, it serves to describe certain relations within the Godhead.
None of them can claim to be adequate, but merely helpful, so long as one
does not interpret the divine in terms of the analogy


----------

